# Boston's 4/15/09 Tax Day Tea Party



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

Bringing the Spirit of 1773 Back to Boston.

Bringing the Spirit of 1773 Back to Boston

Y'all probably know about this already but I didn't see a specific recent thread on it.

*Time*: 11:00 am - 4:00 pm, 15 April 2009.
*Place*: *We've moved to the Boston Common, below the State House*
*Speakers*: Todd Feinburg of WRKO will be the Master of Ceremonies for the Tea Party. Our speaker line-up:


Jim Stergios - Pioneer Institute
Carla Howell - Libertarian
Bob Hedlund - Senator, R-MA
Michael Johns - Heritage Foundation
David Tuerck - Beacon Hill Institute
Chip Faulkner - Citizens for Limited Taxation
Brad Marston - Conservative Solutions
Barry Hinkley - Fair Tax
Kris Mineau - Massachusetts Family Institute
Paul Jehle - The Plymouth Rock Foundation
Dale Graessle - Any Rand Center for Individual Rights
 *Plan*: You and all of your libertarian/conservative friends. Bring yourself, some tea, a bit of pulled pork, some signs, a costume, and party like it's 1773. Bring the kids and picnic on Boston Common.


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

Unfortunately most folks who'd like to attend these types of events will probably be hard at work during this time period.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Also note that every one of the above listed speakers looks at us as overpaid slobs. If David Tureck were on fire I wouldn't piss on him to put it out.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sigh. I know. I am thinking about whether to take some vacation time.

On the other hand some of the members here may be able to attend and work at the same time (to keep all us radicals under control). They can snap pictures for DHS to use at our treason trials.

Unfortunately I think too many people are still too complacent or too tired of banging their heads against the wall. I don't know if they moved it from the state house to the commons because that's the only place they could get a permit or because they have some indication that there will be a good turn out. 

I don't understand why they didn't have it down at the harbor and on a weekend. People who might be inclined to show up are probably going to be doing their taxes on the 15th. Patriots Day would have worked.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't know much about most of the speakers nor their view on police. From what I know of the ones I do know I don't think they would view police as "overpriced slobs." I think most conservatives are big supporters of police. So that is surprising information.

I liked the idea of going to a tea party especially if there are enough there to draw some good publicity and start getting people involved. We are losing our country and most people don't even know (or care) and many that do are not yet doing enough to take it back..


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

LongKnife56 said:


> I don't know much about most of the speakers nor their view on police. From what I know of the ones I do know I don't think they would view police as "overpriced slobs."


 LK-

You'd be surprised. Unfortunately Lofu is dead-on on this one.... Tuerck is a knucklehead and would take away every right bargained in good faith
thru a CBA if the economy was "Down". If the economy was "Good" he'd be the first one to say "you have a contract" if a union were to approach a municipality/the state and say "Let's renegotiate so we get a bigger piece of the pie in a "Good economy".

That being said, I think a "New" Tea Party is a good thing that reinforces the notion that our tax dollars are just that, OURS.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

lofu said:


> Also note that every one of the above listed speakers looks at us as overpaid slobs. If David Tureck were on fire I wouldn't piss on him to put it out.





LongKnife56 said:


> From what I know of the ones I do know I don't think they would view police as "overpriced slobs."


The same with Carla Howell from CLT. The only reason I recognize a lot of those names is becuase of their detail positions.

Half the people on that list think we should work for free. And I mean that seriously, I've heard calls for cops to "donate" their time.

Although, I wouldn't mind seeing Bob Hedlund and Dale Graessle. And I've met Paul Jehle a number of times, as he's a local church leader...he's always seemed like an okay guy to me.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I'll be at the Spfld Tea Party:

1600-1800 at The Post Office on Liberty Street (that's "The GPO" to you Irishmen out there)...plenty of parking at Northgate Plaza.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

I have $20 that says Tuerck will mention police details in his speech, assuming a passing hearse doesn't snatch him first, thinking he was their assigned pickup;


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Thousands rally with 'tea parties' on tax day*

By JOE BIESK, Associated Press Writer Joe Biesk, Associated Press Writer Wed Apr 15, 7:55 pm ET

ATLANTA - Whipped up by conservative commentators and bloggers, tens of thousands of protesters staged "tea parties" around the country Wednesday to tap into the collective angst stirred up by a bad economy, government spending and bailouts. The rallies were directed at President Barack Obama's new administration on a symbolic day: the deadline to file income taxes. Protesters even threw what appeared to be a box of tea bags toward the White House, causing a brief lockdown at the compound.

Shouts rang out from Kentucky, which just passed tax increases on cigarettes and alcohol, to Salt Lake City, where many in the crowd booed Republican Gov. Jon Huntsman for accepting about $1.5 billion in stimulus money. Even in Alaska, where there is no statewide income tax or sales tax, hundreds of people held signs and chanted "No more spending."

"Frankly, I'm mad as hell," said businessman Doug Burnett at a rally at the Iowa Capitol, where many of the about 1,000 people wore red shirts declaring "revolution is brewing." Burnett added: "This country has been on a spending spree for decades, a spending spree we can't afford."

In Boston, a few hundred protesters gathered on the Boston Common - a short distance from the original Tea Party - some dressed in Revolutionary garb and carrying signs that said "Barney Frank, Bernie Madoff: And the Difference Is?" and "D.C.: District of Communism."

Texas Gov. Rick Perry fired up a tea party at Austin City Hall with his stance against the federal government, as some in his U.S. flag-waving audience shouted, "Secede!"

In Atlanta, thousands of people gathered outside the Capitol, where Fox News Channel conservative pundit Sean Hannity was set to broadcast his show Wednesday night. One protester's sign read: "Hey Obama you can keep the change."

Julie Reeves, of Covington, brought her Chihuahua Arnie, who wore a tiny anti-IRS T-shirt. "I want the government to get its hand the hell out of my wallet," Reeves said.
The tea parties were promoted by FreedomWorks, a conservative nonprofit advocacy group based in Washington and led by former Republican House Majority Leader Dick Armey of Texas, who is now a lobbyist.

Organizers said the movement developed organically through online social networking sites such as Facebook and Twitter and through exposure on Fox News.

While FreedomWorks insisted the rallies were nonpartisan, they have been seized on by many prominent Republicans who view them as a promising way for the party to reclaim its momentum.

"All you have to be is a mildly awake Republican candidate for office to get in front of that parade," said Grover Norquist, president of Americans for Tax Reform.

The movement attracted some Republicans considering 2012 presidential bids.

Former House Speaker Newt Gingrich planned to address a tea party in a New York City park Wednesday night. Louisiana Gov. Bobby Jindal sent an e-mail to his supporters, letting them know about tea parties throughout the state. South Carolina Gov. Mark Sanford planned to attend two tea parties.

"There is no such thing as so-called free money and that includes stimulus," Sanford told several thousand people outside the statehouse in Columbia, S.C. "Paying down debt is an old American theme and never a bad thing."

There were several small counter-protests, including one that drew about a dozen people at Fountain Square in Cincinnati. A counter-protester held a sign that read, "Where were you when Bush was spending billions a month 'liberating' Iraq?" The anti-tax demonstration there, meanwhile, drew about 4,000 people.

In Lansing, Mich., outside the state Capitol, another 4,000 people waved signs exclaiming "Stop the Fiscal Madness," "Read My Lipstick! No More Bailouts" and "The Pirates Are in D.C." Children held makeshift signs complaining about the rising debt.

More than 1,000 protesters gathered outside a downtown federal building in Salt Lake City despite the rain and snow. Kate Maloney held a cardboard sign that read "Pin the tail on the jacka$$" with a picture of Obama on a Democratic donkey.

Other protesters also took direct aim at Obama. One sign in the crowd in Madison, Wis., compared him to the anti-Christ. At a rally in Montgomery, Ala., where Twisted Sister's "We're Not Gonna Take It" blared from loudspeakers, Jim Adams of Selma carried a sign that showed the president with Hitler-style hair and mustache and said, "Sieg Heil Herr Obama."

Still others talked of their children's futures. In Washington, D.C., Joe Hollinger said he took the day off to attend the protest with his 11-year-old daughter.

"I'm concerned about the incredible amount of debt Congress is going to put on our children," Hollinger said, pointing to his daughter's sign, which read, "Congress get your hand off my piggy bank." 
___ 
Associated Press writers who contributed to this report include Joe Biesk in Frankfort, Ky.; Mike Glover in Des Moines, Iowa; Beth Fouhy in New York; Kelsey Abbruzzese in Boston; Scott Bauer in Madison, Wis.; Terry Kinney in Cincinnati; David Eggert in Lansing, Mich.; Phillip Rawls in Montgomery, Ala.; Seanna Adcox in Columbia, S.C.; Brock Vergakis in Salt Lake City; Kamala Lane in Washington, D.C; Kelley Shannon in Austin, Texas; and Mary Pemberton in Anchorage, Alaska. 
___ 
On the Net: http://taxdayteaparty.com/


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

We had about 250 people at the one in Portsmouth, I have a tough time believing only a 'few hundred people ' showed up at the one in Boston. Hopefully by next years midterms the media wont be mocking us.
Its funny, for a non event as they describe it...they spent alot of time on the tube telling people it wasnt worth the effort to go to one.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

We had at least the same number in Springfield, jap, and the Spfld tea party was a 'last minute' affair compared to Boston and Worcester.

All in all, I think the turnout was pretty good for a commonwealth of serfs like Massachusetts...


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

> *Whipped up by conservative commentators and bloggers,*


With an opening statement like that, you know it's going to be fair and bal.... oh wait. It was written by the Associated Mess. I wish I had a crystal ball to see any moveon.org protest articles that had a similar sentence.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

Here is CNN doing the work of Obama at a Tea Party. CNN is more like the USSR's Pravda:
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6G3fvNhdoc0[/nomedia]


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

We had several hundred folks in Manchester. I heard WMUR say over a thousand and I wouldn't be surprised.
There were people of all ages and all demographics, including a lot of young people, which I was pleasantly surprised by.

A few "Dump Pelosi, Obama, etc..", but mostly right on point; "STOP SPENDING!"


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

MSP75 said:


> Here is CNN doing the work of Obama at a Tea Party. CNN is more like the USSR's Pravda:
> YouTube - CNN Reporter Harassed at Chicago "Tea-Party"


If you told me that was a SNL spoof, I would have believed it.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Delta, you know what it means when they react in that manner...our punch has landed. They are worried, and this is only the beginning! :twisted:

Bella Pelosi is saying the tea parties are merely "corporate sponsored, and favor 'tax cuts for the rich'..." This is now the statist meme and is already spreading across the MSM...

Springfield Tea Party


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

MSP75 said:


> Here is CNN doing the work of Obama at a Tea Party. CNN is more like the USSR's Pravda:
> YouTube - CNN Reporter Harassed at Chicago "Tea-Party"


 That's awesome.

To give credit where it's due, Brian Williams led with it on the Nighly News and I thought, did a pretty good job.
NBC Nightly News with Brian Williams: News and videos from the evening broadcast NBC Nightly News with Brian Williams: News and videos from the evening broadcast- msnbc.com


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

I heard that these protester,s all of whom had just fallen off the turnip truck, were blindly led on by the wealthy who just wanted to continue the Bush policies of tax cuts for the rich. [/s on] What the h3ll was George Soros doing supporting these tea parties? [/s off]


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

MSP75 said:


> Here is CNN doing the work of Obama at a Tea Party. CNN is more like the USSR's Pravda:
> YouTube - CNN Reporter Harassed at Chicago "Tea-Party"


Here's the part of Susan Roesgens encounter that they DIDN'T show you on CNN last night.
She really is dumb as a stick.
What CNN Didn't Show of Susan Roesgen's Chicago Tea Party Interviews

_ "It's about the gov't stealing our money!"_
"Are you trying to play stupid?" Man I love that lady......


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

I was under the impression this was all fake.

Move Over, MoveOn: Tea Parties Spark Conservative Insurgency Online - Presidential Politics | Political News - FOXNews.com


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

36 asses ready for a kickin' on Tuesday November 02, 2010 Wolfman.....

Keep your eye on the ball boys & girls....


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

Susan had a much different approach with liberal protesters;

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hO7VccOUPiA"]YouTube- CNN's Susan Roesgen Different Tone When It's A Left Wing Protest[/nomedia]

Why wasn't she engaging those people in a debate?


----------



## Loyal (Oct 21, 2007)

Bottom line _ democ rats are NO friend of police or the taxpayer..soft on criminals, hard on decent people working to support a family. Republicans celebrate the 4'th of July, Democ-rats (liberals) celebrate April 15'th...tax day.....


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

My Father went to the Tea Party in Fla, he lives in Del Boca Vista( actually Jupiter ). One of the speakers was General Albin F Irzyk, he spoke to him for an hr , and all the guy wanted to talk about was Salem, MA..The Willows popcorn..hes from Ma ,my Father told him 3 of his kids were born there. Heres a link to look at, this is one amazing American.

*Liberator of Chaumont Revisits 1944 Battlegrounds
Purple Heart, Distinguished Service Cross, Silver Cross, Bronze Cross
Legion of Merit

General Albin F Irzyk
*


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for the link. The Battle of the Bulge is one of my favorite battles to read about. The pictures were great.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I cant believe his Medals...

World War 2 Awards.com - IRZYK, Albin F.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Harumph! I can't believe you are glorifying a right wing extremist...a...a...domestic terrorist! sarc/


----------

